

Where is GitHub most popular in the UK? - chippy
https://geonet.esri.com/blogs/james/2015/07/09/where-is-github-most-popular-in-the-uk

======
chippy
Interactive map from the article:
[http://appsstage.esriuk.com/app/developerevangelist/224/wmt/...](http://appsstage.esriuk.com/app/developerevangelist/224/wmt/view/d147785761984557b69c73adf4a8e2da/esri-
github/index.html)

------
gus_massa
I'd like to see also the list ordered by rate. I made a small extract:

    
    
      City       Acc.    Pop.   Rate
      Cambridge  1313  128515  1.022
      Brighton    588  163000  0.361
      Oxford      551  171380  0.322
      Bath        231   88859  0.260
      [...]
      Edinburgh   801  782000  0.102
      London     9291 9787426  0.095
      Glasgow     558  589900  0.095
      [...]
    

Cambridge is a clear outlier. Do you have any explanation? Too many students?
More prone to report the location?

